# I Like Spam



## Lon (Jul 11, 2015)

The kind that comes in a can and not the kind that invades our computers.  I grew up eating Spam during WW2 when many foods were rationed and Spam became a mainstay. I will cook up some Spam with my eggs instead of bacon some times. A slice of Spam with mustard on Rye Bread ain't bad either.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

I also ate lots of spam during ww2 and I wouldn't touch it now for any reason.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2015)

Despite what they say about WWII,  I didn't get to eat much SPAM. We in the air crews were well fed.

I like it myself and fix it the way Lon says.  Fried.....or even breaded and deep fried.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Despite what they say about WWII,  I didn't get to eat much SPAM. We in the air crews were well fed.
> 
> I like it myself and fix it the way Lon says.  Fried.....or even breaded and deep fried.



That is true, but that is the very reason we on the home front ate spam,so you could have the meat......


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2015)

And we thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## imp (Jul 11, 2015)

As with most preserved meats, Spam is well-loaded with the notorious preservative Sodium Nitrite. Tastes like salt, so hides well in meats: hams, sausages, "cold-cuts", luncheon meats, both canned and otherwise. 

Today, processes are used to preserve meats without nitrites; there  are none in canned fish, other canned meats, like poultry, but as far as I know, Spam and its brother "Treet" are still nitrited. Sealed packages of meat products are not even refrigerated, being vacuum-sealed, and probably irradiated, killing everything tiny living in the product. AFAIK, labeling does not require irradiation mention.

Not afraid of nitrites? Well, if I live to be Lon's present age, I'll then eat anything and everything, especially if I can get to look like him! Nitrites are metabolized by the human body to nitrosamines, well-known carcinogenic compounds.   imp


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 11, 2015)

Spam, eggs and fried grits=yum!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 11, 2015)

Spam, like hot dogs is slaughterhouse floor sweepings. You are what you eat.    Bon Appetit!


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2015)

I read somewhere that the state of Hawaii consumes four times as much Spam as the rest of the US put together.  I saw it on all the menus......Spam and eggs, Spam sushi, Spam sandwiches.  Apparently, Spam is very popular among the Japanese; in fact, a case of Spam is considered a good wedding present.  

We ate it occasionally when I was growing up; fried Spam slabs on white bread.  Barf.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh Gawd...I hate spam, I would go hungry rather than eat that muck. I hated it when it was served up to me as a child and I would still hate it today.. * Bluergh*


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 12, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Spam, eggs and fried grits=yum!



.....hold the grits, I'll have potatoes instead....I like spam occasionally.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

To me, the only thing worse than runny eggs is Spam. 

I have also heard that Spam is big in HI. Could it be because of the the military bases there ?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2015)

I cannot abide spam in any form!  someone above said "deep fried" spam ---yech!  After you eat that, you must be able to just sit around and listen to your arteries harden.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lon said:


> The kind that comes in a can and not the kind that invades our computers.  I grew up eating Spam during WW2 when many foods were rationed and Spam became a mainstay. I will cook up some Spam with my eggs instead of bacon some times. A slice of Spam with mustard on Rye Bread ain't bad either.



Same here, Lon. I love it. So did my son. We were both Monty Python fans. "Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spaam! Lovely Spam. Wonderful Spam!" :banana: I have gone to the low sodium variety though. With all of its varied ethnic cuisines, more Spam is eaten in Hawaii than anywhere else.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Spam, like hot dogs is slaughterhouse floor sweepings. You are what you eat.    Bon Appetit!




 :nospamhere: Oh well. Just sweep me up and call me disgusting.


----------



## Glinda (Jul 27, 2015)

Ick!  :yuk:


----------



## oakapple (Jul 28, 2015)

Lon, I am with you on this! I love fried Spam, love it to bits. with eggs.Prefer it to bacon.:yeah:


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Actually, I'm about to have it for lunch for the third day in a row. I often throw it uncooked into a bunch of Spinach leaves and scallions Does that make it healthy? :laugh:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 19, 2015)

I like Spam on bread with Miracle Whip.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

During WW2 on the home-front it was hard for us to get any meat. Spam was available (understandable since most of our troops probably wanted MEAT), If we had meat, it was SPAM.  Now if you were a rancher out in the rural areas you got meat by killing it and butchering it.  I was a city boy, Los Angeles, we got SPAM.  I'll never let SPAM touch my palate again in this lifetime.   The twist on this is the troops got more "Sh*t on a shingle" (chipped beef and gravy on toast) than we did at home so while many of them will not eat it now, I love it!!!  I guess we're 50/50 all around .


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

I hate spam, and spork also. Ewwww.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 19, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> To me, the only thing worse than runny eggs is Spam.
> 
> I have also heard that Spam is big in HI. Could it be because of the the military bases there ?




Yeah RR, _CBS Sunday Morning _had a segment on Spam earlier this summer.  The island people in Hawaii LOVE it.

Can't say I love it or hate it, but I can't remember last time I had some Spam.  As I recall, it's okay.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2015)

After seeing this thread I don't know if I want to eat it any more.  But the last time I had it I did like it.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Annie, stick to your guns. If you like Spam to heck what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, stick to your guns. If you like Spam to heck what anyone else thinks!


Thanks for the support.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

You are welcome Annie.


----------

